# M800 Overdrive



## salin3 (Jan 27, 2020)

Hi,
I've bought the Pal 800 and I had a question about biasing.
Should I bias about 4,5v every transistor ( except Q4 which is about 9v) ?
I have done this but I can't get any gain , the sound is weird like a dirty clean boost .
Is 2n5458 ok instead of J201?
Thanks for the replie.


----------



## temol (Jan 27, 2020)

No, 2N5458 is not a replacement for a J201 in a gain stage. 

T.


----------



## music6000 (Jan 27, 2020)

Do yourself a favour & order these from PedalPCB :








						MMBFJ201 JFET (Pre-Soldered) - PedalPCB.com
					

JFET




					www.pedalpcb.com
				




You need to purchase some 2.54mm Right angled header pins like this
you need 3 pins together per board, so purchase at least enough to do 10 boards in case of damaging pins when cutting into groups of 3 .





Cheers music6000


----------



## temol (Jan 27, 2020)

Do not buy J201. Buy MMBFJ201 - smd (sot23 package) version. Stay away from ebay/aliexpress J201 in to92 package. 

T.


----------



## music6000 (Jan 27, 2020)

As temol stated, Do not buy J201's. Members here have been burned with Fakes or Out of Spec Duds.
This is the Best available :








						MMBFJ201 JFET (Pre-Soldered) - PedalPCB.com
					

JFET




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------

